# Stereralize a Wound?



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So... I'm 20 miles offshore... a buddy sticks a big ole treble hook through his finger, or a buddy slices off most of the tip ofhis index finger while cutting bait.

I know the tricks to remove a hook,... force it through then cut it off from behind, or cut it off behind it and let the fella suffer all day...

Here's the real question,.. We're stupid, and decide to fish on... My wounded buddy also wants to fish... or just sorta help out all day.

Any suggestions on how to keep a wound clean through the day?

We all KNOW we should come back in... we all know we probably won't... We all will probably keep fishing.

SO,... What's theBEST way to disinfect a wound every so often till we get back ashore? Would it be wise to carry some rubbing alcohol or denatured alcohol? Dawn dishwashing detergent?... Dip it in the gulf?

I have a friend who got a NASTY infection by being slightly wounded offshore... it took12 months or so to really correct the problem. Maybe it was just him, maybe he just got unlucky.

I expect there'll be some guys who don't want to offer "professional" advice... PM me and I'll offer it for you without using your name.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Peroxide maybe, but i wouldnt stick it in the gulf as there are some pretty nastybacterias living in the waterthat can infect you.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Peroxide is what is recommended forVibrio Vulnificus, which is about the nastiest of the nasty - a flesh eating cousin of cholera that is mostly fatal if it works its way from your fleshinto your bloodstream. Inshore waters are full of it in the summertime.Read up on it and you will probably always keep peroxide on your boat like me (I've had one encounter, don't want another).


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is our experience. We fished on and will next time. Strong language warning. NSFW


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Clorox. Pour it on the cut/puncture. Stings a little, but it kills just about everything. It will also reduce the bleeding by chemically cauterizing it. If you'll dip your hands in a bucket of clorox/water at the end of the day, it will keep all those little cuts you get during a day of fishing from getting infected (red and sore).


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

peroxide wound. Apply triple antibiotic. Wrap wound to prevent further contamination. Get seen about when you get back to shore. You should keep a basic first aid kit on the boat, it should contain everything but the peroxide, and a bottle of peroxide is cheap, and stays good for a long time if unopened.

Don't dip it in the gulf. If you are dead set on saltwater treatment, use some drinking water with table salt added. Peroxide soak would be more effective, a a little less painful.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SnapperSlapper (5/15/2009)*Clorox. Pour it on the cut/puncture. Stings a little, but it kills just about everything. It will also reduce the bleeding by chemically cauterizing it. If you'll dip your hands in a bucket of clorox/water at the end of the day, it will keep all those little cuts you get during a day of fishing from getting infected (red and sore).


+1...sound advice


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

we've always just used bleach, it helps to dillute it a little with some bottled water


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

Peroxide,evenpulling the skin back to make sure it cleanses the whole wound and then you can super glue the cut together. Super gluehas alcohol in it so it will be sterile. Just remember when you glue it together it may have to be opened back up later. Some organisms growwithout oxygen (tetanus). But it will work in a bind and keep from further contamination until you can get back to shore. The main thing is to notlet the infection get out of hand by waitingseveral days to get medical assistance.If it seems to get worsein the coming days seek medical attention. 

Disclaimer: I may or may not have been drinking while typing this.


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

Forgot to add peroxide kills alot of things but you don't want to continue to use it for several several days because the peroxide also kills the new tissue trying to grow andheal the wound if it is used for extended days.

Disclaimer: rember the drinking thing in my above post.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

for a cut or minor puncture(major puncture of course seek medical help asap) i would say sterilize with either peroxide or clorox as both will kill anything that might be in it then cover completely with some type antibacterial/healing agent...neosporin or something similar....and wrap it tightly with gause and some type of wrapping be it bandgages, cloth, tape anything to seal out the nasty stuff......if its going to be more than a few hours say 5 or 6 i would say at that point unwrap it and repeat the sterilizing process then re-wrap it. I have on my boat at all times a first aid kit that I put together that contains gause, wrapping, peroxide, ibuprofen, Dramamine, sunscreen, bugspray, bandaids, neosporin, bottles of eye rinse stuff, antisting spray and sticks(think its just benadryl), lightsticks, immodium and exlax, tums, ace bandages and a regular ankle brace, flashlight, athletic tape and pre-wrap(very good for coveringanything asonce its stuck it holds very good evenwhen it gets wet), scissors, wire snips and a small knife, a suetering(spelling on that one? of course i mean stitches) kit to keep something closed up if necessary and a couple packs of that stop the bleeding powder in case something gets really nasty. There is a lot more stuff in the kit than listed here but i think thatsenough....put it all together in an old plano tackle box and keep it in the bottom of the console next to the flare and tool kits so its always there and enver in the way. Also when I know we might be wade fishing i also put a pot just big enough to fit your foot in, a propane bottle and one of the cooking burners that screws onto them in case of stingray sting. Only saw this happen once in about 1990 when my dad got stung at Horn Island but the pain I saw him in was ridiculous and even more ridiculous was that when we got him to the hospital the only treatment they gave him was to soak his foot in as hot a water as he could stand and some antibiotics for infection(the stinger luckily did not break off in his foot). But when his foot that hot water he said it was instant relief and had we just ahd that on the boat that day and known about it it would have saved him hours of agony. Sorry so long but this is something i am adament about in mine or any boat i go on.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I would second the clorox if you don't have peroxide. I've used it for poison ivy and it works great.

About the hot water, it just occurred to me that you could use the hot water off your motor it you had a littleextension hose. I don't know. Anybody ever try that?


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (5/15/2009)*we've always just used bleach, it helps to dillute it a little with some bottled water




Ditto!



Neosporin sucks. Bleach does the trick. Didn't have bleach around on a trip down and had those pesky infections on both hands. Tried the neosporin for 3 days with no luck. Got home and one rinse with bleach killed all the infection.



I usually use it at 100%, wipe my hands like I was washing them then rinse off. This year I am carrying a 50-50 bleach-water spray bottle and will spray down occasionally, especially after cleaning fish. 



There is some really bad stuff out there. Use a little bleach in a spray bottle and avoid it. There have been some amputations due to the bacteria off shore.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim, When I commercial fished a deckhand ran a circle hook through his palm. We removed it and took a tube of antibiotic ointment and stuck it in the hole from the hook removal and squezzed it until the ointment came out the other side. Put a bandade on it and he kept fishing for five more days without incident. We would keep the ointment on it and wash with a bleach solution every evening. He never had any more problem from it and it healed.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

If you don't have anything else, urinate on it. That's what the sailors of old did. :clap

Sea-r-cy


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sea-r-cy (5/27/2009)*If you don't have anything else, urinate on it. That's what the sailors of old did. :clap
> 
> Sea-r-cy


well, your urine is sterile, so maybe that would work for a warm initial rinse. however, i don't think i'd let anyone pee on my no matter how bad something hurts. better just get that bottly of peroxide.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

another thing is make sure your tentisis shot is up to date. That stuff will kill you.

I'm not sure, but I think the shot is good for 10 years? however, if you get a wound after five years your protected but need a booster shot as you won't be protected on the next go around. I can't remember if its 10 and 5 or 6 and 3.

If you aren't up to date, you have something like 48 hours after the wound to get a shot in order to be covered.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

I would cleanse the wound with what I had available and apply antibiotic ointment. If the wound was a finger i would use a finger cot to cover the finger. If the wound was on a hand...do the same treatment as the finger and use a surgical glove on the hand. I also carry a couple of pain pills in my gear for more serious wounds.

With the wound covered after treatment the odds of infection are reduced.


----------



## Small Wonder (Oct 3, 2007)

Ammonia - We've used it since I was a little boy. I always keep a bottle of it on the boat. Not only will it dissinfect the wound, if you rub your hands in it at the end of the day, the ammonia will prevent soreness from fin wounds, cuts etc. It stings a bit when you first apply it to the wound, but it's worth it.

Good Luck!

Eddie


----------

